# Your Art is BS!



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 3, 2014)

*Aikido*





*BJJ*





*Krav Maga*





*Kenpo*





*Taekwondo*





*MMA Gloves*





*MMA*





*Ninjutsu*


----------



## drop bear (Mar 4, 2014)

Well he is right about the mma.

I don't fight in a cage I fight in a circle.

A circle called the world.


----------



## granfire (Mar 4, 2014)

Is that from SNL?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 4, 2014)

granfire said:


> Is that from SNL?



It's a YouTube show. Been around for a couple years now and is pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 4, 2014)

Season 3 has begun....






I might sign up for Ameri-Do-Te online training.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 4, 2014)

love that no touch breaking


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2014)

The Kenpo one is brilliant!


----------



## Ironcrane (Mar 6, 2014)

These are really funny. I'm going to have to watch more after I get home from work. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 6, 2014)

arnisador said:


> The Kenpo one is brilliant!



Probably because Matt Page (Master Ken) is actually a Kenpo practitioner.  The best satire is always from someone who knows the subject well.


----------

